# Marathon Training



## zander1976 (28 Apr 2012)

Hey Everybody,

It looks like I might be to late for basic this summer so I might as well train for a marathon while I wait. This is a little off topic but I read lots of posts regarding running on this site so I know there are some hardcore runners here.  I did some research and searched the site but didn't really find what I was looking for. 

Is it possible to continue marathon training (do my long runs on the weekend) at BMQ? I found lots of training programs but does anybody have one that they recommend? What kind of speed training should I do?

I was thinking something along the lines of:
Tuesday - Speed work ( intervals or farkleks? )
Thursday - Short Run
Saturday - Long run
Increasing the millage each week. 

What do you recommend?
Thanks,


----------



## aesop081 (28 Apr 2012)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> Is it possible to continue marathon training (do my long runs on the weekend) at BMQ?



No.


----------



## daftandbarmy (29 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> No.



Deffo No.


----------



## AGD (29 Apr 2012)

zander1976 said:
			
		

> What do you recommend?



Three simple rules:

1) Increase your weekly distance by no more than 10% each week (i.e. if your mileage for one week adds up to 30, run 33 miles the next week MAX. Additionally, do not increase the distance of your long run by more than 10% each week.
2) Complete at least two long runs of 20 miles or more (I recommend three.)
3) Throw in a "rest week" every four weeks in which you run only 15-20 miles.

I recommend a minimum of 17 weeks training before a race.

Cross training such as cycling, weights, swimming, speed work, etc. helps to prevent injuries and fights workout boredom, but at the end of the day, you need to log the mileage on the ground and complete your long runs before attempting a race.

And as two people have said before, it's not going to work to do long runs at BMQ, because the runs won't be nearly long enough.


----------

